# Pregnant cats temperature below 100 degrees F



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I just took her temperature and it read 99.3 degrees F.. I heard that you're supposed to take it in the morning, but it's 9:35 PM where I live... Does it make that much of a difference?

Around 6:30PM her temperature was 100 degrees F



About how long before the babies?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Not long - once the temperature drops you can expect birth within 24 hours

Liz


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sooo excited. 


I took it this morning and it was 99 degrees and just again now (a few hours later) and it's 99.4.. I'll stop invading her privacy now (by taking her temp) because I know for sure the temperature has dropped and it's staying like that..

She hasn't been pacing around, but she has been meowing a lot and really needing my attention. She is still eating like a big fatty.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Doesn't sound too far away, when Twinkle had her kittens she was very vocal all day long , had her first kitten at 7.30pm that night :001_tt1:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I've only had her for 2 and a half days and she's been pretty vocal the whole time.. She's doing a lot of laying around sleeping...


She's not really showing any other signs.. Her belly looks like it's closer to her lady parts.. Is that a sign?

Can rubbing her belly accidentally induce labor?


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Her temp is over 100 again.. Gr..


I just really hope she gives birth in the next 6 days because I'm flying out of state on the 23rd and I really want to witness her giving birth.


----------

